# Ralph's Wikipedia Page



## Fuscateob (Aug 14, 2021)

For those who don't know, Ralph has a Wikipedia article about him. It's oddly sparse considering how much is documented about him.

Edit history (worth looking through for VA IP's potentially with this)


----------



## Farglemark (Aug 14, 2021)

So what you are saying is we should fill it up with all the true things about Ethan Ralph?


----------



## Fuscateob (Aug 14, 2021)

Farglemark said:


> So what you are saying is we should fill it up with all the true things about Ethan Ralph?


Nah, for one we don't do gay ops, two wikipedia would revert most things, and three ralph would just screech about it.


----------



## Mecha-Jerkop (Aug 14, 2021)

How come this guy gets a Wikipedia article but Chris Chan doesn't????

smh stupid UN...


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Aug 14, 2021)

Oh look, it’s Rush Limbaugh Jr…
​


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 14, 2021)

Mecha-Jerkop said:


> How come this guy gets a Wikipedia article but Chris Chan doesn't????


"a leader of the GamerGate controversy"


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 14, 2021)

Ethan Ralph: Revision history - Wikipedia
					

archived 1 Jan 2021 06:07:41 UTC




					archive.ph
				



He probably has someone nuke edits.


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 14, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> Ethan Ralph: Revision history - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> archived 1 Jan 2021 06:07:41 UTC
> ...


That account is Hotwheels.


----------



## Lift Me Up (Aug 14, 2021)

He's 34-35 but looks in his mid 50's


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 14, 2021)

It's sparse because to wider society there's nothing to note about him whatsoever


----------



## Big Ruski (Aug 14, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> It's sparse because to wider society there's nothing to note about him whatsoever


He mostly just gets into slapfights with other dweebs and creeps on young girls on the internet. Nick Fuentes's page is way longer since he interacts more with the outside world.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Aug 14, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> That account is Hotwheels.


Hotwheels actually created Ralph's Wikipedia page, too https://archive.ph/7IaXt


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Aug 14, 2021)

Fuscateob said:


> Nah, for one we don't do gay ops, two wikipedia would revert most things, and three ralph would just screech about it.


This is actually true. GorillaWarfare is going to revert any edits unless "Ralph says it himself" or will make the excuse of whether or not the information is relevant.


----------



## Farglemark (Aug 14, 2021)

Fuscateob said:


> Nah, for one we don't do gay ops, two wikipedia would revert most things, and three ralph would just screech about it.


I know dude, just making a joke about how Ralph would lose it even if we stuck to just reality


----------



## Kacho (Aug 14, 2021)

Mecha-Jerkop said:


> How come this guy gets a Wikipedia article but Chris Chan doesn't????
> 
> smh stupid UN...


Ralph is an ebul white winger who needs to be put on blast and Chris is a precious transgendered icon who needs to be protected from bullies. That's all there is to it. Wikipedia isn't about information, it's about agenda setting.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 14, 2021)

I like how the "controversies" they list aren't even close to the worst things he's done. 

Hell, I'd argue that the healstream was one of the rare decent things Ralph ever did (or at least tried to do), hollocoasters aside.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 14, 2021)

ANiggaNamedElmo said:


> This is actually true. GorillaWarfare is going to revert any edits unless "Ralph says it himself" or will make the excuse of whether or not the information is relevant.


Ironically, GorillaWarfare is super woke. These people can't even get back at their enemies correctly.


----------



## MeltyTW (Aug 14, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> Ironically, GorillaWarfare is super woke. These people can't even get back at their enemies correctly.


It might work better if we suggest things since my pointing out west Memphis birth got it added to the page even if my edit itself was reverted


----------



## Near (Aug 14, 2021)

I drop by it every now and again to see if someone snook in 'height - 5'1' in the bio. Last time it stayed up for a few weeks without anyone noticing


----------



## Just A Butt (Aug 14, 2021)

guys guys guys did you hear? the twin towers were hit! holy fucking shit!


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Aug 14, 2021)

Tom Myers said:


> That account is Hotwheels.


yeah correct, Fredrick created and wrote most of this article.




Bad Take Crucifier said:


> Ironically, GorillaWarfare is super woke. These people can't even get back at their enemies correctly.


limiting contributions to their preferred sources is not shielding Ralph.
edit- quoted wrong post, sorry.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 14, 2021)

I know it's not really funny but the total lack of any mention of Gaydur is really amusing to me.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 14, 2021)

Kaede Did Nothing Wrong said:


> limiting contributions to their preferred sources is not shielding Ralph.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (Aug 15, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> View attachment 2447138View attachment 2447141 View attachment 2447143


You either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Aug 15, 2021)

Past a certain page, a wikipedia without a family can be a technical thing.


----------



## JT Marlin (Oct 5, 2022)

It's been deleted. 

The wikipedia editors have deemed "the coverage of Ralph is not significant coverage, it is in almost all cases trivial".





__





						Wikipedia:Articles for deletion/Ethan Ralph - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




It was deleted on July 29 2022. This is an archive of it on July 26 2022.









						Ethan Ralph - Wikipedia
					






					web.archive.org


----------



## Keranu (Oct 5, 2022)

JT Marlin said:


> It's been deleted.
> 
> The wikipedia editors have deemed "the coverage of Ralph is not significant coverage, it is in almost all cases trivial".
> 
> ...


Boy I feel sorry for all the clocks about to be thrown your way.


----------

